# Rlm On The Back Of Stopwatch



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Evening all,

This is a stopwatch i bough a few weeks back. It has some interesting features including a small compartment on the movement in which a spare balance staff, two springs and some screws are kept. It also says 'RLM' on the back. Does anyone know what this stands for?

Picture of inside coming soon


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Evening..

RLM stands for ReichsLuftfahrtsMinisterium - the German Air Ministry during WW2.

Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean it's a Luftwaffe stopwatch ... the markings could've been added later, or it could just be a massive coincidence.

I'm sure i've seen that model without markings though.....

I'm no expert on stopwatches though (or any other type for that matter).

If you don't get a definitive answer here, the guys at the German Military Watch forum should be able to help.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

actually, looking closer - that engraving doesn't look recent, and the storage compartment for spares could indicate military purpose.

either way, it's a nice looking thing


----------

